# If looks could kill....



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

but it was worth it because she is so beautiful and no longer smells like pee


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooooh that over-the-shoulder look! "Don't you dare think about putting me in the bath ever again" or maybe "this is going to take a serious amount of treats to make up for"

xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhhh lovely girl xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Ooooh that over-the-shoulder look! "Don't you dare think about putting me in the bath ever again" or maybe "this is going to take a serious amount of treats to make up for"
> 
> xx


She was so mad. She would not even let me put a towel to her so I brought her out on the deck to dry in the sun. Wait till tonight when i have to clean her ears  Thanks goodness dogs don't have claws.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wee smell is not good for such a pretty girl  .. worth getting a bad look for lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How cute! That was Molly yesterday after I took her to Post Park to investigate our poo meet park. She was filthy so had to give her a bath. She doesn't mind the bath part but hates the towel part. They are so funny!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww....look at her 

The after pic is absolutely gorgeous...she's a little doll 

xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Those really are some filthy looks, so funny.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a gorgeous expressionate fluffy girl! Love her!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor grumpy girlie - but she is still beautiful even if she is cross


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Love the over the shoulder look


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh My Goodness!! That made me laugh so hard!! She is beyond pouting all the way to locomotive mad!!! Precious!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahaha Diva Willow! At least she smells better hahahaha x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Willow if you need a new Mummy because that naughty Donna is making you have a bath you can come to me  

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Oh Willow if you need a new Mummy because that naughty Donna is making you have a bath you can come to me
> 
> She is gorgeous!!


Get in line! There are a whole host of us happy to rehome


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ah she is soooo darn cute!!!!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! Am dead....and that's just from the picture!


----------

